# Plow Hard on the truck???????



## snowpro2210 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok first off im a newb when it comes to plowing so bare with me for a little bit. I did lawn care maintenance this summer and have a 1997 4x4 Ford F150(Pic below) my questions are how much wear and tear will this put on my truck. It already has 185,xxx miles on it now and is running pretty solid but i need something to do during the winter and i said for get working a job that pays $7.50 and hour so I was thinking about putting a plow on my truck and doing snow removal this winter.

?1. is this a good idea
?2.how do you all advertise 
?3. will i make a decent amount of money doing this( i live in Ohio also if that helps)payup
?4. will i also need a salt spreader.
?5. how do you all charge.payup

INFO GREATLY APPRICIATED
Thanks Mike


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Number 1 thing is insurance, you need that. Also how much snow does your area avg? If you have never plowed before, i suggest perhaps working for sum1 first. This way you can learn the in's and out's of plowing. As for wear on the truck, yeah if you plow like a mad man it can take its toll on it. There is alot of info on this site, im sure every1 here can help you out. Good luck!:waving:


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

^^^^ All very good advice, and yes plowing is very hard on a truck even more so on a half ton.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

I can tell U from experience (because I had 1 when I 1st started out) that IF you put a plow on that truck (and not just a Ford but any 1/2 Ton) you will quickly go from saying a "I have a nice truck" TO "I had a nice truck"!
Sure you CAN plow w/ just about anything, we even have jeep rite now, its just a matter of how long it takes U before its trash! BTW if I had to say I don't think our jeep plows anything bigger than a 10,000 ft2 lot. It does OK.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

seeing as you have minimal to no snowplowing experience i would also suggest getting a job with someone else for the first year or 2. that way you will learn about plowing techniques and what-not. not to mention using someone elses equipment and saving yourself potential headaches. starting around October, guys up here start advertising for plow operators, keep your eyes open, or just go ask some companies. Thats what i would suggest you do before you decide upon spending money on the plow, insurance, wear and tear, etc.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

id say the same thing...

unless ur going to pass out flyers and do drive ways, but the commercial bids are closing quickly, and you really dont have a starting point,,,

trust us when we say learn on someone elses truck, 

1/2 ton+plow+new plowdriver+(that year ford), = nothing but problems

if you had more experiance, then your 1/2 ton might get you by. but combune all those facts, and your goin gto have a head acre, plus you are already behind the curve ball on signing up accounts


----------



## snowpro2210 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks i think ill take all your advise and save my truck and plow for sum 1 else.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

You could also consider snow blowing. I used to only do driveways/sidewalks ONLY. You can drive your 4x4 truck around while its snowing and after the snow is over. I could get an easy $40 for small driveways snowblowing and thats talking 6" snowfalls or less. A good JD or i have Simplicities in my signature that are around $2k, sure its a 4th of the cost of a plow and salt spreader. pray for snow


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Starting out*

You could always sub contract you and your truck out to a snow removal company, but I wouldn't do it with a 1/2 ton. 3/4 ton is kinda the bare minimum for commercial plowing. Do you need a 3/4 ton for your lawncare business? You already have commercial insurance right? There is good money subbing. I have subbed for about 10 years. There is better money on your own, but I have enough responsiblity with my regular job that I'm happy making a little less per hour and all I have to do is get up when called, clear my lots, and turn in a bill.

I don't have to stay up all night to check on snow, worry about someone slipping and falling because a lot wasn't salted right, wait months for a business to pay it's bills.


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

i plowed the driveways for my regular grass cutting customers for 2 years and you learn the ropes of plowing at your own pace and its pretty easy on your truck. and the money is ok its not like a commercial lot but it will keep the money going in the winter, as far as salt for a driveway i just used a fertilizer spreader and 50lb bags and charged 50 cents per pound spread. but most people dont want salt since it eats concrete but i've used potassium chloride on church sidewalks and stuff and charged $1 per pound spread


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

justwheelit;577470 said:


> i plowed the driveways for my regular grass cutting customers for 2 years and you learn the ropes of plowing at your own pace and its pretty easy on your truck. and the money is ok its not like a commercial lot but it will keep the money going in the winter, as far as salt for a driveway i just used a fertilizer spreader and 50lb bags and charged 50 cents per pound spread. but most people dont want salt since it eats concrete but i've used potassium chloride on church sidewalks and stuff and charged $1 per pound spread


no , plowing is not easy in any way shape or form on a truck, even a big one... you say this statement now, but give your truck a few more yrs, when the trans starts to go from too much shifting, ur lots of pushing with the rad/coolers blocking airflow, at low speeds... you batteries and ALT go bad form the electrical draw, and almost every u joint, ur ball joint at somepoint takes a ---- finnaly the truck starts to rust, even if you dont spread salt, ur still driving around in it all night long....

plowing as i have often heard or refured to it as a "controlled 20 mph crash, ever other min, for 8 hours straight"


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

it'll be hard on any truck, i really wouldnt want to be plowing alot on my daily driver. and if your new then that makes it even more worrysome.

if you can get a job with somone else first, learn what your doing..then think about it after.

my friend will be learning to plow this winter at the carlot he works at, he asked if he could learn on my truck...i'm still debating on this...i only see problems.

goodluck with whatever you choose!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

elite1msmith;577501 said:


> no , plowing is not easy in any way shape or form on a truck, even a big one... you say this statement now, but give your truck a few more yrs, when the trans starts to go from too much shifting, ur lots of pushing with the rad/coolers blocking airflow, at low speeds... you batteries and ALT go bad form the electrical draw, and almost every u joint, ur ball joint at somepoint takes a ---- finnaly the truck starts to rust, even if you dont spread salt, ur still driving around in it all night long....
> 
> plowing as i have often heard or refured to it as a "controlled 20 mph crash, ever other min, for 8 hours straight"


sounds like my half ton. and no matter what you do to maintain it............something needs to be replaced!!!!
lol.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

bribrius;577622 said:


> sounds like my half ton. and no matter what you do to maintain it............something needs to be replaced!!!!
> lol.


i dont own any 1/2 ers


----------



## daveintoledo (Oct 5, 2005)

*lots of good advise...*

look, you cant go out and plow a ton of lots with that truck....
but, if you match the right size plow, and keep your accounts down to a few driveways and small lots, and dont drive like a nut, it will work for you for a while....good way to learn....

but you HAVE to have insurance, and its an add on from the lawncare insurance, not the same....

i started last year with a 93 f150, with a lighter dury plow, and a set of timbrens.... worked great, now im changing my front end parts, already did all the u joints, and changing all the differential and tranny fluid, ill be ready to go for another year....

but i do have a newer truck for a backup just incase, with a plow mount ready to go.....


----------

